# taking the cyps plunge



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

Hi,

On the verge of getting some of these sardines. I dont know if i should get the Paracypichromis of just some cyprichromis leptosoma. What do you guys think?

My tank is 55 gallons and houses 2 caudo punks and a few plecs. Sand substrate runs two filters weekly water changes without fail.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

See what's available, what you can afford, and which you like better. I keep WC non-jumbo cyps in my 55 gallon; lovely group! I'm a bit disappointed in my paracyps: they are more sensitive and have less personality. They are also less colorful more often, and only show that brilliant orange and blue when using flash photography. :roll: Of course my source for the paracyps was less than perfect so other specimens may be better.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

*** got my eye on some too. These are what Im looking for-

Cyprichromis microlepidotus Kilila 
Cyprichromis leptosoma Bulu Point 
Cyprichromis leptosoma Kerenge Island 
Cyprichromis leptosoma Kitumba Jumbo
Cyprichromis leptosoma Speckleback Jumbo

reserve stock cichlids has them, but Im looking for a local store to see if they'll order them to save on shipping costs.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

I would stay away from the jumbo species for a 55 Gallon tank. They get way too big and nasty for that sized tank as full grown adults. I've never kept any microlepidotus species, so I cant comment on them.


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I have 16 Cyp. Leptosomas in a 55g and they do great. The trick is ratio, I have found four males and 12 females to work best. When I had too many males breeding stopped completely. Mine were sold to me as Cape Kachese, but I can't find any information that the variant even exists. They look like Utinta though. The males color up nicely and the behavior is not to be missed. I have kept mine with Julidochromis Transcriptus and now they are in with lepediolamp. Hecqi and N. Brevis. I plan on on removing the Brevis and adding Eretmodus Cyanostictus Blue Spot Zambian that I purchased recently.


----------



## Charlutz (Mar 13, 2006)

ronster said:


> On the verge of getting some of these sardines. I dont know if i should get the Paracypichromis of just some cyprichromis leptosoma. What do you guys think?


Do you like apples or oranges better?


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

I haven't got a chance to see the fish before i buy as they will be ordered in for me. Which ones are the most colourful, or most desirable. Better still has anyone got any decent pics?


----------



## Hurriken (Jan 13, 2006)

I like these. Like he said stay away from the Jumbo's but the charts are cool so I had to post them all.
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... priver.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... umbo01.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... umbo02.htm
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/kennel/inutarou/ ... umbo03.htm


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Well, here's the pics I have on hand... not the best quality but it gives you an idea.

Paracyprichromis nigripinnis... remember that the iridescent blue shows up when doing flash photography.


















Cyprichromis leptosoma, collection point Chituta Bay (Mpulungu-phenotype)


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks guys, cool pics and thanks for the info.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

IMO, i like my paracyps then my cyps. Partically because i grew them up in when they were only 2-3months old and mine have always shown great colours and behaviour to one another. 
but the older paracyps tend to lose their colours as they get older. I have a old male pushing 5inches and he only has the blue trim and almost no blue lines.

This is my Male paracyp at around 3-3.5 inches without flash


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

Also check out some Paracyp Brieni

http://www.isabi.de/Para.kisonso.jpg

I recently bought 8 F1 babies from a site member and and they almost ready to go into my main tank. The yellow on the fins is very nice. Even as juvies they are very confident fish.


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

I've always wanted a tank full of Cyprichromis leptosoma.


----------



## VT4Me (Mar 23, 2008)

hobbeslax said:


> I've always wanted a tank full of Cyprichromis leptosoma.


 :thumb: Great looking fish. I'm hoping to set up a 75g later this year and will be putting in a school of cyps. These are definitely on the list!


----------



## ronster (Nov 23, 2003)

just Cyprichromis leptosoma nothing else, like a species tank full of them?


----------



## illinois9er (Oct 20, 2004)

ronster said:


> just Cyprichromis leptosoma nothing else, like a species tank full of them?


From my experiences they do best in species only tanks.


----------

